# Hey dobe627 (Cathy)



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been thinking and praying for you and your mom. Have you heard anything from the Biopsy that was taken?

Please let us know how you and your mom are doing.

Just thinking about you and thought I would ask. :hug:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Lori, thank you so much for the prayers and for asking. My moms biopsy came back that its definatly cancer. Good news though is her full body scan (don't know medical name) came back with her lungs clean. Which was really a shock to all of us with the way she smokes. Sure wish she'd quit. Anyway surgery (masectamy) is being done october 10th. She had her heart checked yesterday to make sure she would be ok there and its ok. Then she will start chemo, not sure for how long. So again thank you ALL for the prayers. Its tough being far away from her but she seemed ok with it all on the phone. I will keep you posted after her surgery. Cathy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh wow Cathy, prayers being sent yours and yoru moms way.

Thanks Lori for bringing this back to our attention so we can be praying


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

CAthy, At least the cancer has not spread, and I sure will be praying for your mom while she has her surgery. I hope she is ok with what she has to face head on.

Cathy what about you? How are you holding up? Also what about you going to be checked out? I have sure thought a lot about you and I pray for you all the time. Just know we are here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Hey dobe627 (Cathy)UPDATE*

Lori, Stacey and all you that have been praying and asking I just wanted to update you. Wish it was with better news. Anyway, my mom had her masectomy on the 10th. It was a good 2 hours in surgery and took her a good part of the day to " wake up". Anyway, while doing the masectomey the Dr. found a suspicious spot that hadn't shown up on her mammogram as it was closer to the chest wall. He " didn't think it was cancer but took a biopsy". Well that came back as cancer too. As well as it being in her some of her lymph nodes. Sooo today she had to go back into surgery to have the other spot removed. We are all just upset that if it was suspicious why didn't he just take it out when she had the masectomy?? I wasn't able to go be with her today and its tough waiting to hear. So that will set her back on her chemo and/or radiation. Thanks for your thoughts Cathy


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, Cathy - I do hope that they are able to get the last of it today and she has a full recovery.

I will be thinking about you all!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm so thinking about you right now Cathy. I've had several family members with cancer lately. I know how the "why didn't they just take it out......." thought process goes. The way it was explained to me by the surgeon (when my Mom had kidney cancer & they "left" a suspicious spot) is they can't just remove it unless it's a mastitized - I think that's the correct term - mass. If they try to remove it without being certain first, it could cause the cancer to spread quickly to other organs.

In case you haven't heard of the various free websites available for keeping friends & family updated regarding health issues, check this site out: http://www.caringbridge.org/ It's free, and a great source for concerned family/friends to stay updated w/o having to bug you during your stressful time.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.......


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry I missed this Cathy, prayers for your Mom, and you. I know it's hard, know we are here for you. Let me know if you need anything. ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cathy, as I have had a very heavy heart thinking about you and you mom. I was going to go on here yesterday and ask you for a update.

I am so sorry to hear that they have found more cancer, but luck they found it now rather then even later. 

Cathy, what about you hun? Have you been taking care of yourself? Have you been able to go be seen by a Dr? Now more then ever, you need your strength. It is really hard to not be with her in this time, but you know she totally understands. Just make sure she knows she has a HUG group of very powerful poeple, and when the word is out, We pray like crazy, and that is what we are doing for her and you.

I will really step up the prayers for you and your mom. :hug: Please come to us and know we are here for moral support. It is hard we are no closer to you to really help you in this time. 
ray: Lord I just ask you to take care of our fellow goat lover Cathy in this time that she so needs you. Lord I ask that you will be with the Dr as they take care of her mom, guide them as to what to do and be there with them as they take care of her and rid her body of that cancer. Lord just know let them know we are all here for them and that they will hold tight to you and let you work the way you do to take care of the situation, no matter what it is.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very well said sweetgoats....amen. ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sending prayers .......your way.......... ray: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear the news. will be praying


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your prayers and kind words. My moms surgery tuesday went well. She had her appt at the cancer center and they are going to do a "pet scan"(?) on friday. I guess its different then the bone scan, IDK. They are worried that it may be other places but if not she will start chemo in 2 weeks. I can't tell it over the phone when I speak to her, but my sister said she is starting to " get down", what with all the tests and no real answer. She just wants to get back to work. 
It's so nice having my second family here  I mean my goaties will listen and some will even " comfort" me. But its nice knowing others are there too. Oh and lori I was able to get a drs appt for the 31st, they will do the paper work then schedule my mammogram. Its through the healthy women network for women with no insurance so theres a little good news. Thanks again for all the " shoulders" of support. Cathy


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cathy, I am SO happy you have a appointment. I feel a lot better. 

I am still praying for you mom. I can not even imagine how she feels but just let her know she is in my prayers. I am glad that things went well for her on the other surgery.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: I have no idea what you are going through :hug: ray:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

I DO know what you are going through and you have my thoughts and prayers ray: ray: 
Now, close your eyes and put your arms around yourself and squeeze, use your imagination---
It's me giving you a hug and a shoulder. Feel free to PM me or call ANYTIME  
Candy :sun:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I really just want to thank you all for your thoughts and Prayers. 
Candy, you said you know what I am going through. Do you have any tips on what to do to help my mom? My sister said shes really getting down. :sigh: I think its just all happened sooo suddenly. But then does one ever expect to get sick?? I hate to keep sending cards but thats all I can think of doing, not get well ones but funny ones with animals. :shrug: Any suggestions would help. Thanks Cathy.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cathy, How is she doing other then being down? How about you? Are you taking care of yourself? Did you get to the Dr, yourself?


----------

